# Need Your Help ?



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

I made my own computer from parts and I got everything working but I'm just missing the ram and I just tried to boot it up but the CPU fan dosent spin is the ram missing the problem and will it work when I install ram on it please Help?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CPU fan should spin with no RAM.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
We suggest a bench test prior to installing anything in the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

yes but how come the case fan work but like the cpu fan move a little but dosent spin do you think is that because i dont got any ram on it


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Without knowing what hardware we're dealing with it's next to impossible to help you with this. Please list all the hardware including the power supply.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Motherboard - Gigabyte Intel Z68 Micro ATX LGA 1155 Motherboard (GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3)

Processor - Intel Core I3-2105 Dual-Core Processor 3.1 GHz 3 MB Cache LGA 1155 - BX80623I32105

Hard Drive - Western Digital Caviar Blue 500 GB SATA III 7200 RPM 16 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Desktop Hard Drive - WD5000AAKX

Power Supply - Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500w Power Supply (RS500-PCARD3-US)

Case - Cooler Master Elite 430 Mid Tower Computer Case with All-Black Interior (RC-430-KWN1)

No Ram Yet And No DVD Drive Yet


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you attach the 4 pin cpu pwr plug? See pic, I circled it in red.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

yes i did everything powers but that cpu fan just moves a little do you think is the ram people told me it was the ram


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

No the cpu fan will spin with no RAM and with no RAM you should get a series of beeps (if the motherboards speaker is attached?). What power supply are you using? Never mind I see the power supply in your specs!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you sure you installed the cpu correctly?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

So what can be the problem


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes Im Sure


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Why iit not the ram


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Because RAM has nothing to do with powering the system. Double check the cases PWR connector is plugged in correctly.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yesss It All The Way In And How Come The cpu Fan Move A Little Then The Computer beep till it shutdown and restart


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

How many beeps?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Like 18


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Like 18 but then it restarts itself and beep again till it restarts then again that all it does


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would say it has to be your power supply. It's a low quality one to begin with that's 70% effecient so it doesn't even meet 80+ standards. Page 97 of the motherboards manual states, Continuous short beeps: Power error!


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

But how come it power everything else


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It can't even power the fan much less anything else! That's what Gigabyte states and they make the board!


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

So how many watts should i buy and what will happend when i install the ram


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Powers depedent on wether you are running the onboard graphics or a dedicated graphics card. In the manual Gigabyte recomends a quality 500 w minimum. Are you planning on adding a graphics card?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes i will add son and it is 500 watts


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm aware it's 500 watts, but if everything is hooked up correctly and your getting numerous short beeps it means the power supply is either not cutting it or it has failed. What graphics card do you plan on getting so I can recommend a quality power supply with enough power to run evrything safely?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sapphire-Radeon-HD6670-PCI-Express-Video


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The recommended power for that card is 400w so you add 30% to that to account for power degridation over time and you want to be at 550w. Any SeaSonic, XFX and Corsair (not the GS or CX) are all top quality power supplies.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

And do you think that would fix the issue im having with the cpu fan


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like a CPU_fan failure alarm. Is the CPU fan connected at the correct header? (mid-way between the CPU and the PCI-e x16 slot)


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yess its connected their


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It's not the cpu fan! The fact it is powering momentarily and then restarting in indicative of a power issue. PAGE 97 of the motherboards manual states that short continuous beeps are a power problem


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I'm out! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanksz


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I will add this: I can quarantee you it's not a CPU_fan failure alarm. Especially seeing as the fan does briefly spin. Read the motherboards manual page 97. The beep codes are listed there.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay so what can it be if all it does it acts like it gonna spin but it dosent it beeps till it restart and just keeps restarting


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you read the Mobo manual before attempting any assembly?
Have you referred to the particular page that Amd_Man went to the trouble of looking up and referred you to?

We can't assist you effectively if you don't follow our suggestions.
Also, see Post #2.
It would also be to your benefit to replace that low quality PSU.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

But it was recommended for all my parts the power suply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Thejohnalonzo23 said:


> But it was recommended for all my parts the power suply


The recommendation was not a good one. 
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.




Tyree said:


> Did you read the Mobo manual before attempting any assembly?
> Have you referred to the particular page that Amd_Man went to the trouble of looking up and referred you to?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

But how come it power everything else and the cpu fan just move alittle but dosent rotate


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Describe what else it's powering please.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

The case fan and the power suply unit fan


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the case fan plugged into the motherboard?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes i tried it in both the cpu fan plug and the system fan plug and it works but when i try the cpu it dosent spin it just move a little but dosent spin


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would recommend you follow the bench test that Tyree suggested in post #2 so we can better isolate the problem.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Wat is that


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

I already tried that but i dont got any ram


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you take evrything out of the case do do it?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes everything


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Well wait for your ram then, but I've never came accross a board that won't power up without ram. The beep codes indicate a power issue. Wether it's a failed PSU, not enough power or hooked up incorrectly. Did you follow the instructions in the manual?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yesss I Did


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would wait till you have the ram then! I went through your whole manual and nothing was mentioned about not powering up without ram.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

But how come like it want to spin the cou fan but it just like move alittle and then stops but the other case fan is working


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Without me physically seeing it I have no idea. I do know that multiple (18) short beeps is a power issue according to Gigabyte.


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

here are some pic of my motherboard


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

CPU FAN DOSENT SPIN ? - YouTube


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

From the pics it appears you didn't use the motherboard standoffs! Did you use them or is the board fastened directly to the case?


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes I Used Them


----------



## Thejohnalonzo23 (Aug 24, 2012)

I got a video here the link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji1TpkGC-CQ&feature=plcp


----------

